# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO Dr. Lindsey   Update on my own facial scar...Vitamin E and scar care works!

## Dr. Lindsey

Some of you guys may recall I did a video after getting some stitches last April. Its been 13 months and here's an update. I have skin that in general does not scar well. BUT I'm telling you all..that after doing 3800 facelifts, 2800 eyelids, and 2000 or so hair cases....vitamin E works.

Here's my own proof.

Sorry I'm a bit stuffy, did a 5 mile swim this morning getting ready for an event next week.

Dr. Lindsey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl2YZdmPoY8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FKznPLHA7A

----------


## baldiscool

> Some of you guys may recall I did a video after getting some stitches last April. Its been 13 months and here's an update. I have skin that in general does not scar well. BUT I'm telling you all..that after doing 3800 facelifts, 2800 eyelids, and 2000 or so hair cases....vitamin E works.
> 
> Here's my own proof.
> 
> Sorry I'm a bit stuffy, did a 5 mile swim this morning getting ready for an event next week.
> 
> Dr. Lindsey
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl2YZdmPoY8
> ...


 Vitamin E oil or a vitamin E supplement?

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Oil.  One small bottle..$15.00...should last you a year.

Dr. L

----------

